

Is Jeff Miller's Hacker News RSS Feed Down?  Any Replacement Suggestions? - eceflyboy

For a couple years now I&#x27;ve relied on Jeff Miller&#x27;s Hacker News RSS feed (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;feeds.feedburner.com&#x2F;newsyc50), which assembles every Hacker News article that exceeds 50 points.  (I believe he has feeds for other levels, as well.)  Over the past few weeks, this RSS feed has stopped updating.  Anyone know what&#x27;s going on here?  Anyone know how to contact Jeff?  Perhaps most importantly, can anyone suggest a RSS feed that does more or less the same thing?
======
pandatigox
Mix and match the below link

[http://news.ycombinator.com/over?points=50](http://news.ycombinator.com/over?points=50)

I'm sure scraping can be done to make a RSS subscription

